# DS #4076: Blood of BAHAMUT (Japan)



## Chanser (Aug 5, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5262^^


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 5, 2009)

This game is protected but a patch is already available according to TGBUS Chinese forum.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 5, 2009)

I'll try this one, first I need to find the patch though...

The game shouldn't be bad, but I'm not expecting a game like KH (what I mean is: as good as KHDays was)

At least the premise of the game is interesting.

Oh, just read the NFO. Happy anniversary BAHAMUT!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 5, 2009)

And it's also quite a small game to Squenix standards.


----------



## Master Mo (Aug 5, 2009)

Works great on Cyclo.

Can`t say, that I liked what I`ve played the first five minutes. But I think a mission based game like this is getting better with increasing difficulty. 

Other then that I don`t like the look of the main characters but the colossi look good.


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hopefully, it's long enough to last until the 4 epic September releases I'm waiting for.


----------



## deathfisaro (Aug 5, 2009)

Ahh Square Enix and their copy protection...

I wonder if you can grind in this game, the enemies are gigantic creatures and if you are able to fight the same one hundreds of times that means the world is pretty much filled with them =P

And I loled at BAHAMUT releasing Blood of BAHAMUT. Can't give it to other release groups eh?


----------



## Rywiec (Aug 5, 2009)

I have been w8ing for this.
On trailers it looks good.

BTW what are those "release groups"?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 5, 2009)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> Ahh Square Enix and their copy protection...
> 
> I wonder if you can grind in this game, the enemies are gigantic creatures and if you are able to fight the same one hundreds of times that means the world is pretty much filled with them =P
> 
> And I loled at BAHAMUT releasing Blood of BAHAMUT. Can't give it to other release groups eh?



The smaller enemies that appear could be used for grinding.


----------



## twoism (Aug 5, 2009)

Rywiec said:
			
		

> BTW what are those "release groups"?



.....really?


----------



## bollocks (Aug 5, 2009)

is this related to bahamut lagoon for the snes?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 5, 2009)

So we need a bypass code or patch..? That's so like SE. Looks like I have something to look forward to come SaGas 2


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 5, 2009)

bollocks said:
			
		

> is this related to bahamut lagoon for the snes?



It has no relationship to Bahamut Lagoon.


----------



## Da-Bomb1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Cool. This game looked interesting.  Maybe I'll check it out some day.


----------



## manaphy4ever (Aug 5, 2009)

nice from team BAHAMUT. Happy anniversary BAHAMUT   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This game is really good


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 5, 2009)

Rywiec said:
			
		

> I have been w8ing for this.
> On trailers it looks good.
> 
> BTW what are those "release groups"?


I think the most simple explanation would be they're the people who dump the games.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 5, 2009)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> Works great on Cyclo.
> 
> Can`t say, that I liked what I`ve played the first five minutes. But I think a mission based game like this is getting better with increasing difficulty.
> 
> Other then that I don`t like the look of the main characters but the colossi look good.



Are you playing it with or without a patch?


----------



## Zerrix (Aug 5, 2009)

oh sh!t its out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How come I forget about this?! ^^
however I'm gonna play it ^^


----------



## Master Mo (Aug 5, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Master Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Without any kind of patch


----------



## gigermunit (Aug 5, 2009)

Let Me Guess, Full Japanese Menus and All?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 5, 2009)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> irpacynot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can confirm, it does work without the patch. Great game so far too.


----------



## clonesniper666 (Aug 5, 2009)

I read on DS-Scene that the patch is only for the r4/dstt/and acekard because on those cards you could not load a save file without it and then even for the acekard you had to boot it in no dma mode for it to load the save file.


----------



## Djay187 (Aug 5, 2009)

The patch works on my M3 Real fine, before I used it when I hit new game all I got was two black screens. Now I can save and game plays normally.
It's not what I expected, you play missions running around platforms using the stylus attacking enemies your size with massive things throwing rocks at you from the side but I'm only about 4 missions in.


----------



## funem (Aug 5, 2009)

Not had a chance to play this, is there any English, if not in the menus is there any hidden on the cart ?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 5, 2009)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> Without any kind of patch



Yeah, I seem to be doing okay as well playing it on my Cyclo.

Cool game. The controls aren't what I was expecting or what I probably would have hoped for, but it works. We all knew the obvious similarities to SoC before its release, but now you can really see the inspiration in the gameplay. 

Everything, though -- from the visuals to the sound effects -- is lifted right out of Revenant Wings. Looks and sounds really good, and I think it will make a great pick-up-and-play game once it's translated. Right now, though, it seems more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## kobykaan (Aug 5, 2009)

Patch for R4/AK2/DSTT cards  link  

Instructions how to patch are in the zip download along with the patch!


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 6, 2009)

i don't see the game having any relationship with bahamut lagoon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



in this game you are fighting those gigantic monsters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it is a decent game to my standard nothing that special


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 6, 2009)

I cant wait for this game in English. Looks completely sick!


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 6, 2009)

knowing SE there would be English version 
but the question is when ?


----------



## nori2nori (Aug 6, 2009)

*How to  play "Blood of Bahamut"  on your DSTT/AK2/R4.  *  

0. Download the child's play patch here. Pick out the Patch.exe from the RAR archive file.

1. Put the Patch.exe file in the same folder of the ROM(.nds) file to be patched. (Rename don't need)

2. Execute the Patch.exe. 

That's all! 

NOTE: If you use AK2/AK2i, you may need to start the game with pushing "A" button a little long  in order to turn a DMA mode off.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 6, 2009)

cool, thanks norinori, didn't realised that there was a DMA mode and that pushing A will turn that off


----------



## dib (Aug 6, 2009)

The fact that this game is 64MB is a major red flag suggesting it is not what the trailers made it out to be.  Not unless Square invented a magical 75% compression algorithm that works on all data types and no processing overhead.


----------



## Ruri (Aug 6, 2009)

dib said:
			
		

> The fact that this game is 64MB is a major red flag suggesting it is not what the trailers made it out to be.  Not unless Square invented a magical 75% compression algorithm that works on all data types and no processing overhead.


Eh, most of the size of games is in things mike movies and textures and sounds; simple 3D models (which are all the DS can handle) actually aren't that big a deal.  You could make massively big monsters but model them in a simple art style using simple textures, and end up with a pretty small game.


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 6, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> cool, thanks norinori, didn't realised that there was a DMA mode and that pushing A will turn that off



it didn't work for me when i tried that yesterday!
guess i have to redownload a new copy of the game


----------



## chad13dale (Aug 6, 2009)

did you apply the patch first, elixir? you have to apply it before turning off the dma.


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 6, 2009)

chad13dale said:
			
		

> did you apply the patch first, elixir? you have to apply it before turning off the dma.



well, NO 
i was testing it via binary fixed before any patch was released 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, i don't think it should be a problem anymore since many others had gotten it to work
thanks


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 6, 2009)

not too much hype yet due to the jap rel but i guess many will still enjoy this no matter what... i stopped getting jap games tht are going to be localized since ff12


----------



## Raika (Aug 6, 2009)

It's finally out, but... I think I will wait for a English version(if there even is one)...


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 6, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha, it worked, i was able to load my save file, but i guess i stop playing for now, this game isn't as easy as i thought it would be, i was lucky enough to get my S rank :|


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

dib said:
			
		

> The fact that this game is 64MB is a major red flag suggesting it is not what the trailers made it out to be.  Not unless Square invented a magical 75% compression algorithm that works on all data types and no processing overhead.








What? I don't say this too often, but GTFO.

It being 64MB in size (which is, by no means, small for a DS game) is absolutely no indication of its quality. Square Enix doesn't skimp on anything, especially on DS. They've proven themselves to be the leader when it comes to production values and overall quality on the system. It's just not a huge game. It's a mission-based affair that seems to be more action-adventure than RPG. Again, though, all of the game's assets are lifted right out of Revenant Wings. This game isn't missing anything in terms of production value, and the file size isn't going to be a determining factor for the gameplay here.


----------



## pakoito (Aug 6, 2009)

I have the answer to 64MB: only ¿16? scenarios (top) similar to each other, few character/enemy models, no CG videos, no music or voices. Hell, it doesn't look square at all xD


----------



## doyama (Aug 6, 2009)

dib said:
			
		

> The fact that this game is 64MB is a major red flag suggesting it is not what the trailers made it out to be.  Not unless Square invented a magical 75% compression algorithm that works on all data types and no processing overhead.



The size is a tad surprising. But I've played the game for a bit now, and it's pretty much how it looked in the trailers. And there certainly wasn't anything in the trailers that looked beyond the limited capabilities of the NDS anyways.


----------



## pakoito (Aug 6, 2009)

Confirmed: few scenarios (¿1?) all platform-based looking, "lots" of colossos, few enemy variety. Few assets + no story + no prerendered videos = little space.


----------



## ibis_87 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah, the relatively small size is the result of the abscence of videos, no problems with production qualty or graphics- looks absolutely stunning, like most SE DS games.

EDIT: Can confirm the patch works gret on Acekard 2i with the latest AKAIO. Just use the A button insted of touching the game icon and press it for some time


----------



## Rywiec (Aug 6, 2009)

It doesn't work to me. I mean the patch.
Does it require NET Fromework or something?
What I am supposed to do before patching?
Do I have to change name of Rom if i have "b-bahamut.nds" ?
Because it doesn't find the file.


----------



## DS1 (Aug 6, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> dib said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm just going to add my two cents: This game looks bare bones, seems a little budget, but it doesn't play like a bare-bones game, or a budget game. It's awesome, and if you have friends to play with, it's even more awesome. Control is tight, tons of abilities (which are actually useful), plenty of multiplayer strategy. If you're looking for story-driven, cut-scene whoring SquareEnix you're in the wrong place.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 6, 2009)

DS1, I completely agree with you. The game is much, MUCH better than I first expected it to be.


----------



## djricekcn (Aug 6, 2009)

Ruri said:
			
		

> dib said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




that's also like saying better graphics = better games, which isn't true at all.  Does it improve visual eye-candy, yes...does it improve on how the game is, might help but not necessary.  There are few games that are fun that aren't big...like Disgaea 3 for PS3 (compared to other games in PS3 library)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 6, 2009)

djricekcn said:
			
		

> Ruri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You couldn't have said it any better.

Anyway, I've been playing this game and its pretty good. I don't know a word of Japanese but the language barrier isn't too thick here, since most things are icons (such as the special abilities, weapons, and materials) and the entire game can be played with only the stylus (although I perfer the D-Pad). Overall, a very good game with little to no learning curve, even for a dumb American such as myself.


----------



## Blebleman (Aug 6, 2009)

Anyone know how to cut Gigant's right arm off? I assumed it would be by whacking his shoulder core, but man, that thing sure can take a beating...


----------



## deathfisaro (Aug 7, 2009)

Rywiec said:
			
		

> It doesn't work to me. I mean the patch.
> Does it require NET Fromework or something?
> What I am supposed to do before patching?
> Do I have to change name of Rom if i have "b-bahamut.nds" ?
> ...



Use a lightning element weapon (which is Gigante's right arm's weakness. The game sure made it sound like Dark was Gigante's only weakness =P), start bashing on its shoulder core and once it's about to fall off you'll see a barrier. Wait for its uppercut, ride its arm and when you get past the barrier an attack will cut it off.
You probably have to get some materials from Fenrir first to make a lightning element weapon.


----------



## GlennTheMage (Aug 7, 2009)

Does it work on the EZ Flash Vi??
I do want to play the game


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 7, 2009)

woah shit.

this is Shadow of the colossus for the DS!

should have made the actual character sprites BETTER 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




question - am i stuck to a 2d battle area? when im fighting a monster?

cause i see A, B.C ,D and other places where i can move to...but dont know how.

i see also some silver things on each side of the "board" but how do u use them?

will they be activated later?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 7, 2009)

How do you get more coins in this game?


----------



## deathfisaro (Aug 7, 2009)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> question - am i stuck to a 2d battle area? when im fighting a monster?
> 
> cause i see A, B.C ,D and other places where i can move to...but dont know how.
> 
> ...



Sell materials. I think that's the only way. Of course parts from later creatures are worth more. But for starters, replaying 1-5 to get "Stone Beast's Spirit" is good for early parts. It sells for 1000G and high chance of dropping. Also the stage doesn't take too long.


----------



## Blebleman (Aug 7, 2009)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> Blebleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, man! Sure is nice to hear from someone else who knows what he's talking about!


----------



## vergilite (Aug 7, 2009)

can anyone get the patch.exe to run under WINE in linux (its all i have)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 7, 2009)

vergilite said:
			
		

> can anyone get the patch.exe to run under WINE in linux (its all i have)


Can't you just install a version of Windows? AFAIK it should be quite easy.


----------



## vergilite (Aug 9, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> vergilite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if your suggesting installing the OS and not an extension to the compatibility layer then NO i really can't be bothered installing it AGAIN you see i have installed it a number of times only to realize not much i missed the UNIX world and so keep reverting to ubuntu i have tried dual boot OS's but they all ways seem to conflict for some reason, guess il just hack one of the school computers and get rid of the security then i can use it on one of there windows machines


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 10, 2009)

vergilite said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If/when you hack one, post some pics


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 14, 2009)

eh another problem, 

its not saving..

works fine all in all..no crashes or white screens

saving my progress is good.

but coming back to is after I shut off my DS?

but when I load it...the character falls over...and my Load game is gone..just "new Game"

it probably says 

"The Save Data has been corrupted and will not load" (or something about corruption)

I have a AceKard 2i..Any Suggestions? or game options I can change?...I quit the game because of this

EDIT - FUCCKkk.....

I needed to Hold X When I load the ROM 

works now


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow, AK must be annoying to work with, what with holding a button while loading games for certain options...


----------



## Anne Noise (Aug 19, 2009)

Anyone working on an English menus / missions / item translation patch?  I've read it would be a fairly simple process, and I'm looking into it, but my Japanese is lacking and I'm not too far into the game.  (5-1, just the beginning of Ifrit, L30... Gunman... and L14... Mage bitch.)  I'm bothered that stuff unlocks and positions itself in a weird order in the free missions section, since I can't tell from a fully unlocked list what starts out unlocked.  I'm sick of killing Ifrit when I can't, or not knowing what part of Gigant to cut off.

This game is a lot of fun in multiplayer, though, and I love the 2 1/2D Monster Hunter Shadow of the Colossus feel it has going on.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 19, 2009)

thekow said:
			
		

> Anyone working on an English menus / missions / item translation patch?  I've read it would be a fairly simple process, and I'm looking into it, but my Japanese is lacking and I'm not too far into the game.  (5-1, just the beginning of Ifrit, L30... Gunman... and L14... Mage bitch.)  I'm bothered that stuff unlocks and positions itself in a weird order in the free missions section, since I can't tell from a fully unlocked list what starts out unlocked.  I'm sick of killing Ifrit when I can't, or not knowing what part of Gigant to cut off.
> 
> This game is a lot of fun in multiplayer, though, and I love the 2 1/2D Monster Hunter Shadow of the Colossus feel it has going on.


There is a translation of the menu and some other games on GameFAQS, I think.


----------



## m_babble (Aug 31, 2009)

This looks dope.
I hope to play it in English some day.


----------



## Inunah (Nov 2, 2009)

I've been repeatedly told this game is like Shadow of the Colossus... Is it true?


----------

